# Kann man June Koi erkennen?



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Menge junger Goldfische, jetzt ist meine Frage kann man erkennen ob Koi darunter sind? Die Fische haben etwa eine Größe von 3-5 cm. Denn ab Juli soll mein Teich komplett umgebaut werden (endlich ein reiner Koiteich). Es kommt dann kein __ Goldfisch mehr in den Teich. Momentane Größe etwa 6 m³ später etwa 20-24 m³.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hi,

interessante These, wie kommst Du auf die Idee, daß unter den Goldfischen koi sein sollten?.
Koi in der größe von 3 bis 5 cm können nur ein paar Monate alt sein, sie wachsen sehr schnell.

Koi sind ja Verwandte der normalen Karpfen, sie sollten somit die karpfentypischen "Barthaare" aufweisen, jeweils an den Mundwinkeln zu finden... solltest Du deine Fische so genau sehen können, schau mal nach ob da was ist

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Doogie

so genau konnte ich sie nicht sehen. Aber drei oder vier haben einen etwas andere " Form " und die Färbung ist ähnlich wie bei dem ein oder anderem Koi. Ich werde die Fische natürlich beim abfischen genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Der Nachwuchs müßte vom letztem Jahr sein. Aber Danke schon mal.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 
wie Doggie schon geschrieben hat, die Barteln müßten schon sichtbar sein. Keine Barteln, kein Koi. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Handelt es sich bei den Goldfischen um hundert oder mehr???
Ich kann nicht verstehn warum so ein paar kleine Goldis in einem 24qm teich stören sollten....

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hi Lorenz, 
Na weil sie sich enorm vermehren und wenn es ein Koiteich wird und schöne Koi drin sind, dann wird da mal der Eine oder der Andere kank, dann muß man evtl. behandeln und dann überleben die Goldis das evtl. nicht. 
Koi-Teich ist Koi-Teich und kein Gartenteich. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo

habe letztes Jahr den Teich komplett ausgeräumt. Seit dem sind es etwa 100 oder sogar mehr geworden. Auf Wunsch von meiner Mutter haben wir 20 Goldis im Teich gelassen. Außerdem kann ich rainthanner nur zustimmen.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2004)

hallo lorenz



			
				Lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Handelt es sich bei den Goldfischen um hundert oder mehr???
> Ich kann nicht verstehn warum so ein paar kleine Goldis in einem 24qm teich stören sollten....
> 
> Lorenz



wenn es heute 100 sind - dann  sind es nächstes jahr 1000  

deshalb

gruß jürgen


----------

